# Peppertree or Equivest Owners [Jan 2008 thread]



## billye5150 (Jan 31, 2008)

My name is Billy Earnest. I am a points owner in the Equivest Vacation Club, also/formerly known as the Peppertree Vacation Club.

There are a number of us who are very unhappy about our ‘timeshare packages’, whether it’s an overall unhappiness, or unhappiness related to the recent takeover of Festiva Resorts.

We are trying to let as many members know as possible about this. Many of us are in the process of filing complaints with various States’ Attorney Generals’ offices, & other various agencies.

If you or someone you know feels unhappiness about your experiences with Equivest, Peppertree, or Festiva, please come join our yahoo group. It’s a simple ‘message board’ style users group dedicated to the Equivest Owners.

There is a flurry of activity on our board lately, & we invite you to come & join us…..learn what’s happening, voice your opinions, etc…

The more people we have, the stronger our voices are. If you know anyone else who may be interested, please invite them to the group!

I promise you that I am legit. The group link is below.

Feel free to contact me directly if you have questions, but I recommend joining the group. All you need is a yahoo ID. If you don’t have one, you can create one for free.

EquivestOwners • Equivest Timeshares and Points Clubs

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Equivest-PeppertreeOwners/

Thanks,

Billy Earnest
billyearnest@yahoo.com


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you tell us what are your problems or concerns related to the recent takeover of Festiva Resorts?


----------



## billye5150 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Problems*

Man, the problems are too many to even go into here.

Some people are upset about the recent 'take-over' by festiva resorts, & the deceiptive claims they are making. Trying to get people to buy into their system....yada yada

The New Company, Festiva, is actually run by some of the original 'Peppertree Guys' & actually headquarted in the same office that Peppertree once was....in Asheville, NC. I actually live in Asheville myself.

I/we have been in touch with some members of the Festiva group, including the CEO, but as of the last few days, they seem to have stopped answering any more emails & questions. I do know several people who have filed complaints with the NC Attorney General (& other states), so by now, Festive is surely getting copies of the complaints.

The other 'general unhappiness', like mine.....is how I've deducted over the 10 years or so that I've been a points owner....that the whole deal is a RIPOFF!
Over the years, the Equivest/Peppertree network has turned into a big fat nothing.....It has no value, & you can't even give it away.

We believe that lots of members have just been giving up, keeping quiet, sweeping it under the rug over the years. The new Festiva change has caused quite a stir latey.

We're just trying to let members know. I actually came here & posted to 3 different boards.....then I was scolded & two of my other postings we removed....so much for letting people know.

We trying to get a full list of Peppertree/Equevist members so we can contact everybody, but the chances of that are slim to none.

I encourage you to come join our group & read up on it for yourself.

I bet you can't find anybody who is a Peppertree/Equivest member who is happy with their package. I know I'm not. It's more hassle than it's worth, the maint. fees are too high, 'resorts' are hard to book, & my experience is that, when I look (on paper) at what I've spent vs. what I've gained/used, it's obvious what a rip-off it is.

Come join us.

Billy Earnest


----------



## somerville (Jan 31, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Can you tell us what are your problems or concerns related to the recent takeover of Festiva Resorts?


Best place for info is the Yahoo group that Billy posted a link to.


----------



## billye5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Updated Link to Our Group*

See my original post on this Peppertree/Equivest/Festiva matter:

The yahoo groups system tinkered with the urls for the group, & the old link doesn't work.....here's the good on:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Equivest-PeppertreeOwners/

(spelled out it's groups.yahoo.com/group/Equivest-PeppertreeOwners/  )

billye5150

{Edited: I corrected the link in your first post/bill4728}


----------



## billye5150 (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Complaints with Festiva/Peppertree/Equivest have been Resolved*

My complaints with Festiva/Peppertree/Equivest have been resolved. I have no further comment on this matter.

Billy Earnest


----------

